# GIVEAWAY: Danner Stronghold Boots



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Danner* to give away TWO pairs of of *Stronghold* work boots.

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*How often do you replace your work boots?*

On March 1, 2018 we will do a random drawing to select the winners. The winners will have 10 days to message me with shipping information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._








*

Danner Stronghold*

Born from logging and exploration, Danner is a Pacific Northwest original. Every boot is handmade to hold up in unforgiving conditions and live up to our unyielding standards. The Stronghold work boot is what happens when more than 85 years of legendary quality, durability and heritage runs into modern construction, technology and materials. You get tomorrow’s classic today.









*No Break In Before You Break Them Out*

Start with a last that’s proven from years on the job. Add a supple leather that starts soft and only gets better as it conforms to your foot over time. Top it off with a sole platform that’s designed to cradle your foot. What you get is a boot that doesn’t need to be broken in. It’s all day comfort from the first time you wear it.









*Strength That Starts Right From Where You Stand*

The Stronghold has a sole that’s built for comfort and stability. The SPE midsole lays out cushioning that feels super soft and returns energy on every step. It pairs perfectly with the oil-and-slip resistant Vibram outsole designed to grip great across all kinds of terrain. Round it out with a 90 degree heel designed to climb and you have a sole you can count on.




Sponsored by: *Danner*









_In 1932 Charles Danner opened his bootmaking business, risking his future on a stubborn belief that, regardless of the economy, superior craftsmanship mattered. While much has changed since the first Danner boot was made, our dedication to crafting a superior product has not. Hold a Danner boot in your hand and you’ll notice the hand crafted precision. Try it on and you’ll feel the difference. Test it against the elements and you’ll appreciate the value of a product that is built to last._


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

since switching to Danner boots I get about 2 years out of a pair, Redwings lasted about 1 year


----------



## APC88 (Feb 14, 2018)

About 3 or 4 years on average.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

about 2 years
I wear double h boots usually 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Every year


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I cant get a year out of mine. I wear Carolinas mostly. Ive never found a boot last any longer. Im always in red mud, climbing, and digging.

I lay brick, block, and stone. Mortar, concrete, and red mud eats the stitching out of most boots. And if we have a large paver job, usually wear through to the steel toe. Plus working in the shop at nights,

Im hard on boots ......I do have a pair of Rocky western boots Ive had for 4 years. But those are my boots I wear when Im not working.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well this explains why the Danner ads were blocking parts of the pages:whistling

To answer the question:
Every year, but actually kind of twice a year.
In the winter I wear a hiking boot, Ariat Terrain H2O.
In the summer I wear sneakers.
They will each wear out after their season of use.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I get 1-1/2 to 2 years. I rotate shoes though so I am not wearing the same pair day after day.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Get a new pair every year.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The wear I put on workboots varies according to the type of projects I work. I replace mine every year to a year and a half.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Average one and a half to two years. Usually buy the new pair well in advance - that way I can break them in gradually.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I get maybe a year out of mine . Tend to be a little hard on them especially the toes. Wear them until there in not much left to them. Also when the laces are wore out so are the boots.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Use to be doing good to get a year out of my redwings. 
Then I started rinsing the mud off every night, and conditioning the leather every couple months, now I can get almost 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow, you guys must really baby your boots. I get 4-6 months TOPS out of my boots. I've tried alot. CAT, Redwing, Timberland.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I used to buy Wolverines until the soles came loose on an almost new pair. That was when I found out that there is no warranty on Wolverine boots. Switched to Red Wing and I get about 1 year life from them.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont get quite a year out of mine. Mortar and concrete are hard on them.

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah a year sounds about right. When my feet start hurting more than usual I know it's time


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear my combat boots nearly every day as i just love the feel and I use them for State Guard Duty and visiting work sites for my design and drafting business. I actually get about two years as I am not doing so much carpentry or electrical work anymore.
That may change soon though.

Andy.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I buy three or four pair a year and rotate...and since I never win anything, I expect to buy another three or four pair this year :whistling


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I scuff my soles long before any other part of my boot fails so I am getting 6 months out of a pair. I am on concrete all day long and don't mind paying extra and replacing often.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

About two years, and I'm overdue. Just need time to shop.


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

Every year. 
Never owned a pair of Danner work boots, have 3 pairs of Danner hunting boots. 

Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APC88 (Feb 14, 2018)

I posted 3 or 4 years, but i should specify that im a painter so my boots last much longer than most of these guys.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm lucky to get 8-10 months out of set of $100-120 boots. I'm a bit picky on boots too as they need to soft and pliable and not heavy in weight...and never steel toed. Plus I have a wide foot.


----------



## askanes (Sep 18, 2010)

Once a year, at the outside. Often faster.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I go thru a pair of boots every couple of years. Only wear boots for certain jobs. Shoes, which are my daily wear, I tear thru sometimes every 5 months or so. Often I will turn my home shoes into my work shoes when they get worn.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

2x a year.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

I get about a year and a half from a mid-priced Cat or Timberland. (General carpentry use -- indoors and out.)


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

I get about two years from my boots, usually don't wear them during the summer. I haven't seen anybody address wearing sandals to work in warm weather, but I spend a lot of time in my closed- toe Keens


----------



## Deuce Money (Feb 15, 2018)

*Danner Boot Giveaway*

If I’m lucky I’ll get about 2 years. A product called Shoe Goo helps extend boot life too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't buy boots by how long they last, I buy them strictly by how comfortable they are. Do Michael Jordan's count?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I get about 2 years out of my Redwings. Sides of the heals wear funny because of the way I walk, and then they become uncomfortable. 

I've had my new Wolverines for maybe a couple years, but they are used as a dress(non-work) boot until my current Redwings wear out. Then they'll get rotated down to daily work boots. 

Hopefully I'll win some new boots. My Redwings are almost done. Rotate Wolverines into daily use and I'll be getting something new for dress(non work) boots. And the process starts over again.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Order 2 pair at a time, usually switch out every day or two. Usually by them every year.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I replace mine about every 3 years on average.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wear soles out long before the boots/shoes are junk. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

I mostly wear sneakers. Boots in the cold weather when we're working outside but that's just when I'm trying to fit in.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Danner black tactical boots, or Bates. Soft and comfortable right out of the box, and last a couple years for me.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I never heard of Danner before now. I'm happy to get 2 years out of my work boots. Not set on any particular brand.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I buy a new pair once a year, just before the snow flies and the cold weather sets in. They last through the summer, just not as weather-proof as the new does. Never had a pair of Danners, but have heard of them.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I never get more than one year out of any pair of boots. I will start rotating in a newer pair when the previous one starts showing wear. I usually will keep the old ones around for emergencies, or for cutting the grass.


----------

